# Hesitation in high gears, NOW CURED! Thanks Daz!



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

Ok guys, I've had hesitation issues for some months now and I haven't been able to get to the bottom of it.

Symptoms are apparant only under wide open throttle and in 4th 5th and 6th gears.

When accelerating hard hesitation does NOT occur in 1st 2nd and 3rd gears, as soon as you drop it into 4th, you get stutter and hesitation (not misfire), its almost like the hesitation you get when the ESP kicks in when you're accelerating hard in wet weather and the car slows, then gives you power back, slows, then gives you power back as it battles with traction.

I did a VAG-COM check looking at various things, only thing coming up was an error on the MAF saying readings were too high, however the readings on a rolling run seemed fine for my remapped 225 (running approx 265bhp).

So, I changed the MAF to see if that cured it, but problem is still the same. I used a brand new MAF from Audi, no rip off parts.

I'm now at a loss where to try next. As I say, the problem is quite severe at wide open throttle, so much so that the car struggles to pull over 80mph, however simply back off the gas a quarter of a pedal and hey presto, acceration as normal.

I know John-H had similar issues a while back, be interested to see if he got over them and also love to hear anybody elses advice.

Cheers dudes.
Steve.


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

Anyone???

:?

I have thought I've heard more turbo whistle on spool up recently (and the car is remapped so it could be a big maybe), but have no idea where to start looking for a boost leak if it is or could be that???

Just need some guidance guys. Hope someone can help me.

Ta.
Steve.


----------



## TT_me (Sep 5, 2009)

Have you checked your Turbo to Intercooler pipe?

Or have you got an induction kit? maybe the hoses are collapsing under full load?

There is a clip on youtube... i`ll go find it. shows pretty sever pipe collapse on Forge pipework!

Worth a look

Apart from that sorry if i could not be of any help!

Daz


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

I've got a WAK box on it mate, so yeah, kind of have an induction kit on it. I haven't checked any pipework as yet because as I say, I don't really know what pipes I need to check, what these pipes look like or go to/from etc etc....

If you can find any info for me, I'll obviously appreciate it.

I don't think its coil packs, I've been running like this for about 4 months now and I'd have guessed if it was a weak coil pack, it would have completely gone by now???

Boost leak is my next port of call as turbo whistle is more obvious now.

If it helps, if I boot it big time and make it stutter and hesitate like this for a while, I see evidence of running rich as my tail pipes soot up very quickly when I make the fault occur. Could this be more evidence that I have a boost leak and cannot get the air into the engine to lean out the mixture??? Just a thought?

Cheers.
Steve.


----------



## banx (Sep 25, 2009)

hi pal,

sounds like your problem is very similar to mine. i posted a thread afew days ago but havent had any look with replies.

i am new to the forum so i dont know how to put a link. its about three pages back under "combustion failure" as thats what is now coming up when it is plugged into the computer at my friends garage.

mine has been checked for any leaks and all is fine.

so far parts changed are
coil packs, spark plugs, maf sensor, fuel filter and supercharger valve. fuel pump removed and all fuel drained from tank to ensure no contaminates.

when plugged into the computer again after last run it came up with this supercharger valve error again even though it is new, so the problem must be something to do with that. i think it controls the watsegate.

when the car hesitates and judders under full load the managment light flashes up and it is recoreded as combustion failure.

i am dropping my car off on tuesday night and leaving it with my friend for the rest of the week. he is going to take it out with one of the other mechanics when it is plugged into the laptop and run it. he says he should be able to find out what it is, as he can get alot off actual figures off the car while it is running and should be able to see what exactly is breaking down.

sorry for the long winded reply (prob not much use at current) but fingers crossed by the end of the week i hopefully will have an answer, or at least something you can add to the check list on yours. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## TT_me (Sep 5, 2009)

Both of you (WHEN COLD!) check your turbo to intercooler pipe (these are a common falier).

Especialy if yo can hear sucking when on boost (i had exactly the same prob)

The TIP pip is at the very back of you engine in the middle and looks like this


----------



## TT_me (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## luke89 (Sep 18, 2009)

hey people just to add to this, on my remapped 225 tt in 4th 5th and 6th mine dose the same, boost to 1.5bar drops off to 1 bar at 4k ish then boost hard agen from 5k till revlimiter, my mate at audi said they have turbo controlle and not to worrie about it , altho im sure it used to do it 1000rpm before it does now :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

This could be something to do with the N75 valve failing, I had a similar problem and changed this = problem solved.

Or as Daz said the TIP collapsing under higher load.

Charlie


----------



## luke89 (Sep 18, 2009)

what is the n75 valve, i had my car check at audi sat morning and they stuck it on there comp and went frow everything lol , mine had 3 falts, brake and clutch switch ( to cut the fule pump when u press them) and a window reg falt lol


----------



## mac_mac (Nov 25, 2008)

I have the *exact* same problem and changed the n75 with no change. Save yourself the money.

I have also changed 4 coilpacks, MAF, thermostat, temp senser........still in the same boat although now I dont have to worry about those parts for a bit 

Do you also find some days your car just feels like its running crap too? I find, more often than not, the car feels lacking and doesnt suck or dump as loud as usual and feels lacking. Oh, I have already been to Waks too before someone suggests it!


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

TT_me said:


> Both of you (WHEN COLD!) check your turbo to intercooler pipe (these are a common falier).
> 
> Especialy if yo can hear sucking when on boost (i had exactly the same prob)
> 
> The TIP pip is at the very back of you engine in the middle and looks like this


Ok, a little success maybe? Been to look at this red pipe and the bottom jubilee clip is loose, as in, totally rattling around the pipe at the bottom. The pipe apprears still to be attached to whatever it connects to at the bottom of the engine, however it makes sense that under boost air will be escaping with no clip in place.

Now then, this red pipe is very tricky to get to, its wrapped in some kind of heat shield press stud sleeving and is the one that connects to the charge carrier (metal pipe) that runs along the top and then down the left side of the engine bay. Is this the one you meant for me to check?

The other pipe which comes from the air intake is a black pipe with ridges on it and dissappears somewhere downwards towards the back of the engine.

Obviously I need to gain access to this red elbow pipe, but that appears very tricky, is it best to remove the complete metal charge carrier pipe (the metal one it attaches to that runs along top and left side of engine) and then take it from there?

A bit stumped as to how to get access.

Ta,
Steve.


----------



## luke89 (Sep 18, 2009)

pop the plastic cover off gotta be easyer to get to then , ( just went out in the rain and had a look for u lol ) take the plastic engine cover off , and top of the air box ( i have a cone filter so not sure if this will matter, ) then pop off the heat cover its on poppers and u should be able to get a screw driver in to do it up


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

luke89 said:


> pop the plastic cover off gotta be easyer to get to then , ( just went out in the rain and had a look for u lol ) take the plastic engine cover off , and top of the air box ( i have a cone filter so not sure if this will matter, ) then pop off the heat cover its on poppers and u should be able to get a screw driver in to do it up


I've done all that already to be able to see the jubilee clip thats loose, I can't say that I've got enough access now though to be sure I'm tightening it back up and its all nicely seated in the right place.

I'll persevere with it, sure I'll get there.

Cheers.
Steve.


----------



## TT_me (Sep 5, 2009)

EXCELLENT!!!

As sooon as you mentioned the hissing/sucking noise on boost i thought it may be this!

I must say i cant give advice on how to tighten as i had my garage replace mine!

Check the pipe is not damaged..

if it is IN ANY WAY... fit the uprated Forge part (PM Charlie @ www.ttspares.com) as he can do wonders with Forge prices!

Got to be worth while.

Also maybe get some CS high strength clips....(VERY CHEAP!)

Get back to us after you have taken it for a spin, would like to know the outcome!

Daz


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

Ok,

so just took her for a spin and she feels like a new motor!!!

Crisper delivery and pulling like a train in every gear. No hesitation in an gears, just a little bit of lag in 5th and 6th in mid revs, but I expect thats normal.

Absolutely chuffed I've finally got to the bottom of it. Pipe appears ok with no splits, however the bottom of the pipe where the bottom jubilee clip fell off appears a little damaged. By that I mean there wasn't much for me to get the clip on to. Maybe its split away at some point in the past? Either way, as you say, a wise investment will be to uprate it to a forge item.

Got to say big BIG thanks to Daz. I've had this problem for months now and never been able to get to the bottom of it. So thanks very much mate, really do appreciate it.

Cheers for all the advice guys.

Steve.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

TT_me said:


> EXCELLENT!!!
> 
> As sooon as you mentioned the hissing/sucking noise on boost i thought it may be this!
> 
> ...


I've had a loud sucking noise since my stage 2 remap 2 yrs ago but I have noticed my car does not feel quite as smooth in power delivery as it once was but it's not quite a hesitation as Steve was describing.

I was only checking over the hoses yesterday after a run but it was too hot to get my hand down the back there so I'll check that out when it's cold.

I guess there is a risk to the turbo if it is run like that for too long!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I think I had better check mine now too, best let it cool down first  I may have to supply myself a replacement :lol:

Charlie


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

KentishTT said:


> TT_me said:
> 
> 
> > EXCELLENT!!!
> ...


That was my worry mate. If I booted it for too long with the stutter, I found lots of black soot around the exhaust. I'm guessing now, that as the pipe had come away on the pressurised side of the turbo (outlet), the maf was seeing lots on nice air coming in on the inlet which was then not making its way into the engine, thus, the ECU was setting itself rich for wide open throttle and yet not enough air was getting in to lean it out. So the soot will be due to a rixh heavy mix.

This is my assumption anyway, I'll see how we get on.

I did notice my jubilee clips didn't tighten up as much as I'd liked, they began slipping once I'd tightened them up, so I'll get some better ones too.

Either way, just really happy I got to the bottom of it. I was very very close to shamefully selling it and passing the problem onto someone else!!! Aaaargh the shame of such thoughts!!!

Steve.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Been out and nearly burnt myself  I unclipped the heatshield material and had a feel around but the clips seem ok and although the pipe does squish it only does so as much as you would expect an unpressurised pipe to.

I have noticed that my car feels better the last few days since it has been a bit colder, anyone else??

Charlie


----------



## TT_me (Sep 5, 2009)

Really chuffed to be able to give a little back to the forum, when i first came on here i was posting like billy-o with the many problems i had and my nievity!!!!

Its nice to know what goes around comes around!!!

I now have my new battery fitted, oil change later...

Think i`m getting there!!!!!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Your absolutely right mate, it is great to be able to help out fellow peeps who have been through the same thing you have, or you have read something on here that can help them.

I love this place 8hrs a day 

Charlie


----------



## TT_me (Sep 5, 2009)

Hmmmm 8hrs a day..... this place is almost as bloody adictive as the car!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

TT_me said:


> Hmmmm 8hrs a day..... this place is almost as bloody adictive as the car!


 :lol: you not wrong.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

sometimes 15hrs and that I think is why the index finger on my right hand is hurting so much at the moment, 8 hrs was very conservative - but it is my job now  How awesome is that 

Charlie


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Interesting . . . . I took mine off because of an internal split and oil leak that was causing a crank case smell in the car when stopping at lights etc.










As you can see here, it collapses in quite easily in a line.










And here is the reason - an internal split that runs from the big end ...










... to the little end - and exposes the webbing.










The webbing is porous and there has been a constant seep of oil through this and out of the hose end edge. It was seeping down the turbo and getting burnt off as there was a black deposit. The hose was also oily on the outside surface before I cleaned it up. I wonder if this caused much of a boost leak too?


----------



## TT_me (Sep 5, 2009)

So i take it Charlie is now in-undated with Orders for the uprated forge pipe?

I know i keep banging on about it but i think everybody could benefit from checking this bad-boy out!


----------

